# replaceing hydraulic lines on altec boom



## aspentree

ive just lost a line on a lrv boom. 1/2 in. supply line to upper controls. What is the best way to extract and replace the line. experiences.... anyone.


----------



## motor

Which boom is the hose blown in? You should be able to disconnect the hose at the basket if blown in the upper boom and pull towards the knuckle from there you can identify and repair the failure. You may have to pull through the knuckle as well. Remove the hose in the turret if blown in the lower boom. If you do have to remove the hose from the basket controls…well, have fun! The hoses are triple wound around the basket shaft and are a total pain to reinstall. You’ll need a block of wood and a large mallet to reseat them. Make sure to use Parflex hose or comparable hose to make an insulated repair. You can splice the hose in the booms as well to save you from replacing the whole hose.

Good luck


----------



## treesurgeon

i took some throw line and hooked it to the bad hose and pulled the hose out of the boom and just pulled the new one back through with the throw line.
if you all ready know the hose size you might be able to connect the bad hose with the good one and pull them through. 
its a pain some times but it worked for me.


----------



## aspentree

thanks for shareing. Tried the splice with a portable near back elbow. Worked fine for half the day then let go on the old hose side. Havin a great time washin the oil off again. Its Tight in the upper boom. The plastic sleaves inside the upper make it even more enjoyable. I'm concerned about kinking the new line on the pull thru. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Noticed the wraps at the bucket not the worst of this , its pulling the sucker out and in.


----------



## lxt

one thing ive learned about hyd. lines when they go (unless rubbed) replace the whole hose, now if the lined failed from a rub point then splice is ok!!


Good luck!!


LXT...........


----------



## Garfield

*pulling method*

As a method for pulling in new hose I used a pex tool to crimp the outside with a piece of thread rod 3 inches or so inside each piece then you are pulling nothing bigger than the actual hose....worked perfectly. You can rent these tools at the rental places and buy the rings home depot or anywhere. Good Luck


----------



## Garfield

*Blown hose on an LRIV50 Altec*

I have a blown hose on a truck I just bought. It seems to be leaking behind the valve body on the bucket. I am guessing it's a hose, I haven't gotten into it yet. I have just bought a service manual. Are there any particular pointers anyone has on maintenance or trouble areas? The book says change the oil once a year. Is this really necessary? Also It recommends 43 ssu hydraulic oil. What is this as far as me buying the hydraulic oil locally. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## aspentree

thats a great idea. Just pexed the bathroom an never thought of that for attaching for the pull thru. This is why i asked. thanks to all


----------

